# The most effective tank in the game is...



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

What do you consider the best tank in the games based on points cost, usabilty, armour, weapons and effectiveness in relation to the army?

For me its the tooled-up Falcon. It packs a lot of punch in shooting, can take lots of damage before crashing and is a transport vehicle too! Don't forget that its fast, so it can move 24" to grab an objective or escape from enemy fire after it has downgraded yet another potentially dangerous "stun" result to "shaken". Did I mention it can't be destroyed by an immobilised result? It is costly though.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

Though I play Eldar, the Land Raider still gets it for me. It is expensive, but is such a rock and depending on the variant, can dish out tons of punishment and as you said of the falcon is also still a transport (especially for lightning clawed terminators)


----------



## Necrontyr (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm gonna have to say the Leman Russ Vanquisher... Hull Heavy Bolter, Heavy Bolter Sponsons, and a Heavy Stubber. 202 points, you get 14 Anti infantry shots OR a Str 8 AP3 Ord Blast OR a 96" Ordinance Melta Gun...

Plus in an AC you can make it a tank ace and hit on 3's...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

But the Falcon has a crap bs so does bugger all in the game in comparision to the costs. I'd go for an ion cannon armed hammerhead for cost affective. Av 13. move 12 and shoot, great weaponry. not as survivable maybe ad the falcon but it is much cheaper and has a great weaponry thats likely to hit


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Are we forgetting the Monolith? Cheesyist F*ing tank in the game.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd have to go with the humble Predator. It's a bargain in any of its configurations, and it excels at what it does. It's fairly well protected, can be armed for either serious anti-infantry fire, heavy anti-armor duty, or a jack of both. For 145 points, you get the Annihilator configuration, which gives you three shots with lascannons, one of which is twin linked. That's pretty reliable as a tank killer. A steal at 110 points, you get the Destructor, with its autocannon and heavy bolter sponsons. That's eight AP4 shots right there, and it's not exactly expensive to slap the storm bolter on there for good measure. It's an infantry squad's bane. Even Space Marine squads are likely to lose a couple men to a volley from a Predator Destructor. 

The monolith may be good, but its cost means that there are fewer Necrons on the table. It's no harder to crack than a Land Raider, and honestly, it's not that hard to crack a Land Raider if you have lascannons or something similar. It's a 235-point floating target for your anti-tank squads. It's not like they've got any other armored targets to shoot at, after all.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

There's many to pick from though, so it's a tough choice.

Like Horus says, I personally am a massive fan of the Predator. I have an Annihilator and a Destructor but I prefer the Annihilator. For its sponsons either has its advantages so both are good.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

What about the Exorcist? The ability to move AND fire D6 S8 Ap1 missiles is pretty nasty.


----------



## slaanesh's tears (Dec 28, 2006)

the monolith hands down dark eldar & eldar are wounding on 6s most imperial weapons (lascannon) will wound on 5s and if its immobilised who cares ordance and even then you can't destroy that ordance cause it doesn't count as a weapon how evil's that :twisted: 

other than that any tooled out chaos tank don't question how egspensive they are just no that they are


----------



## Ragnar_Burmane (Dec 15, 2006)

If we can include vehicles in general and not just tanks I'm going with the Lans Speeder Tornado with Assault Cannon and Heavy Bolter every time. 80 points for an objective grabbing, killing machine


----------



## =DAEMON= (Dec 30, 2006)

Predator all the way! I love them and have two in my army, for reasons already mentioned.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

sheer brutality it has to be the monolith.

Though i think pts for pts the SW Leaman russ exterminator is awesome. Hello BS4 doom!


----------



## TwistedDarkness (Jan 1, 2007)

Does the tri-disentegrator ravager count, even though it's just a fast skimmer?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The landraider is just to expensive and generally packs less firepower than a predator. Blah.

From my experience I;d say either a Baal predator (BA varriant, TLAssault Cannon turret, HB sponsons)

Or the Hammerhead. Give that sucker a multi-tracker and decoy launchers and it;s almost as hard to kill as a falcon, but capable of dealing out some massive damage with the railgun. I don;t know how much a tooled up falcon costs, but a hammerhead with SMS, a pair of seekers, multi-tracker, target lock and railgun runs about 200 points. Expensive, but worth it.

If you want to extend ot beyond tanks, I'd lay money down on the HB/AC Tornado. Point for point, probably the most effective vehicle in the game.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Galahad said:


> I'd lay money down on the HB/AC Tornado. Point for point, probably the most effective vehicle in the game.


For hunting infantry, at any rate. A speeder with a multi-melta is the most efficient tank-killer I've come across for its points.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Tau Hammerhead.

Stay safe behind trees, but still makes things go blamm-0!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Horus: The HB/AC tornado may not be as reliable as a multimelta at 12" but between there and 24" I;d put money on for chances to rend any day. General purposes, the HB/AC LST is by far the best. If you;re very speciffically going against tanks, it pays to pack a MM.

A mixed LST/MM speeder squad is a good combo. Use the M for tank hunting and a cheaper ablative wound for the squad.

Anphicar: While a hammerhead can do the whole hide behind cover thing (Especially with landing gear or sensor spines) , if you;re relying on cover you;re probably not equipping/playing it right. At the very least, a disruption pod makes cover neigh pointless (abscured against any shots from more than 12" away) and if you have a hammerhead, you HAVE to budget the points for a Multitracker. Move that little SOB 6-12" every turn and it's glance city (Give it decoys too though, less chance of crash and burn)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very true.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Leman Russ Vanquisher, kills tanks nicely, kills infantry nicely, has excellent armour, there is no better vehicle


----------



## Spam-Robot (Dec 21, 2006)

Monolith, but if you want sheer efficency then russ.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

if the russ is more efficiant then why vote monolith?


----------



## Spam-Robot (Dec 21, 2006)

Crap, I forgot to put " Monolith for brute strenght"


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Monolith:
http://www.tsoalr.com/view.php?date=2006-12-07


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Too true! :lol: 
I'd go with tornado's and Preds ftw mainly due to their stupid cost to damage ratio and all round usefulness.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah and when you combine the 2 in numbers, you get the makings of a pretty sick list


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

My cityfight list has 2 Baal predators and 3 LSTs, and in one game it convinced my brother to give up Khorne and go back to undivided ;-)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I've got to say land raider too they're just good to soak up a lot of shooting and they're great fun to use when you have terminators in it.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

For me its a predator with a lascannon turret and Heavy Bolter sponsons.


----------



## Frankenskid (Dec 27, 2006)

Personally I love the defiler/basalisk. great infantry killing power, and the defiler can have a TLLCand armor 13.


----------



## Frankenskid (Dec 27, 2006)

Er...13


----------



## senior poopy pants (Dec 31, 2006)

pleeeease the monolith is weak, i've poped several first turn with my exorcist.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Frankenskid said:


> Er...13


Yeah 13, is it mutated hull, i forget its been ages lol

also yeah senior poopy pants: yeah monolith sucks

I wanna change mine to BANEBLADE!


----------



## HavenDan (Jan 6, 2007)

The Battlewagon.. armor 13, can get armor plates, can hold 20 boyz and fire up to 27 big shoota shots per turn... yes please! Oh and also if covered by a kustom force field your resident big mek it has a 50/50 chance of making all penetrating shots glancing, then can get rid of the shot compleltly 1/6 of the time... and THEN can repair an imbolized result on a 4+ due to grot riggers. Not bad for 180 pts with all the upgrades.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Ive never rated the battlewagon. but then again ive never faced one either  there scared i tells ya


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

another tank i've always liked and have a healthy fear for is the Immolator. Maybe not the best tank in the game but defo the best AT tank the imperium has to offer.
1-6 S8 AP1 shots is no slouch, its got preadator EQ armour and costs less than a tri-LC annihilator.
Its only major weakness is that it only has one gun so looses out to the pread on durability. But still i rate it above anything the imperium can offer. One day i'll hae an army with these in and then you all shall fear my ability to roll 6's on demand.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I think you;re thinking of the Exorcist.

Immolator is basically a razorback with twinlinked heavy flamers (reroll wounds) that can fire even if it moves up to 12"

Which is pretty sweet, really


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Your right and why i typed otherwise i have no idea. Must be time for bed i think.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

I vote... ORK BATTLEWAGON! 2 twin-linked Str 8 ap 3 shots, 2d6 str weapon with 2d6 armor penetation that does not have to roll to hit (If you just roll average, you'll get 14 every turn) and 15 Str 5 ap 5 shots per turn. Not to mention the 20 Orks on board... Paint it red and you've got a 188 point firing platform with more Dakka than anyone can handle.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The Monolith is not bad, the Monolith is excellent. The Monolith is like the living essence of unstoppability, and any player who doesn't exploit the psychological and physical advantages it has to their fullest extent does not deserve to use one. There is no other tank in the game that can Deep Strike behind enemy lines into two Devastator squads ruling the field, forcing one to break coherency (yes, you can do it), dropping the pie plate on the other, and singlehandedly removing your opponent's means to deal with it, along with his entire strategy as often as not. Or, you can drop one into the middle of a Guard firing line, let the GFA rip and kill enough Guard to send half their battle line into retreat, then pop out a squad of Flayed Ones to rip through them. Even if it dies the very next turn, which would take up the time of a very large number of points' worth of firepower, it's still completely destroyed an entire battleplan. Or, use it as the lynchpin of my own Hammer and Anvil strategy, and turn two squads of warriors into the proverbial irresistable force.

The Monolith has incredible amounts of powerful abilities, and the general who uses all of these to the best will always get far more than 236 points out of the Monolith. For anyone who cannot do this, it will remain a point sink until such a time as you learn to use the units under your control properly.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to agree with Uber, I think the Monolith is a sick piece of armour to see on the table. There is no vehicle in the game that I hate more.


----------



## Deadshane (Dec 29, 2006)

There's no vehicle I ignore more. Shooting at it is a waste of time and shots. (the only time I've shot at it is with my sisters' exorcists, which own it every time) Its actually the easiest vehicle in the game to kill.....Just concentrate on the Necron models and phase it out.

It's dead, and you dont even have to shoot at it. Happened the last 3 times I've played Necrons.

The new Dark Angel Rhino will be definatly an awesome vehicle, considering the new 35pt cost if the rumours are correct. Cheap armour in droves is way better than any single tank.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Whirwinds! definatly Whirwinds, stink cheap and if doubled up with either ammo option devestating. They usally pay their way very convincingly.
(I normally have one of each plus a Vindicator and this works well agaisnt most armies.)


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

If we are talking a Tank vs Tank effectiveness, I'm going Shadowsword. If we are talking a tank vs troop effectiveness, either a Baneblade or a Land Raider Prometheus(with the billion hvy bolters).

All fall before the almighty Trojan Mega-Destroyer Recovery Vehicle!

Khaine


----------



## Agramar (Jan 16, 2007)

Monolith... well a Monolith is't a tank!
a "real",the best tank for me is tehe chaos land raider...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Monolith is a tank, says so right in its Type entry


----------



## Agramar (Jan 16, 2007)

well well..is a kind of tank....ok


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah but we all know its a doorstop with spangly bits


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Galahad said:


> The landraider is just to expensive and generally packs less firepower than a predator. Blah.


You seem to be forgetting the Land Raider crusader, sure it has a short range but its weapons chop through EVERYTHING like there was nothing there. i mean twinlinkd assault cannons heavy 4 rending, plus the hurricane bolters which cause havoc among troops and then theres the heavy melta on top, its a short range all round vehicle. it literally chops through men like theres nothing there, and the melta and assault cannons litereally lay waste to vehicles, its top effective range is 30 inches, move 6 and blast the crap out of a squad of men. dont move and tank comes within 24 inches and you might aswell remove it from the table anyway.

stil the monolith is prety awsum, it doesnt allow extra dice for armour penetration and its got a lot more weapons than a land raider, most of which are more powerfull aswell. its just big and cheesy, although it is rather easy to kill with a demolisher cannon, i mean come on str 10, ap 2, roll a 4 5 6 to glance and penetrate folowed by a 6 or 4,5 and it go BOOM!!!!! rather violently. taking a few necrons with it


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd say Land Raider personally. It usually account for around 30-40% of all kills in my battles.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm all for the leman russ. Great front armour and all sorts of weapons options...its what the guard do best - big tanks!


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I like the fire prism, as it's the only thing the eldar have that has an alright chance to take a monolith down, but it's not my fav. That would be the whirlwind. Dirt cheap, and well yeah what with 5th ed. it's phenomenal.


----------



## Dominic240 (Aug 13, 2008)

The hammerhead tank is my fav.
Ultimate tank destroyer and extremely effective in taking out lighter infantry.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

Titan anyone? failing that, i like hammerheads, Fought one and it basically owned all my trukks, then proceeded to pound my mek into submission as it had dealt with most of my armour , it THEN Having massively amde up its points, drove straight into my line, and tankshocked my nob with a powerklaw (Just to add salt into a wound), all the while the tau gun line was shooting the crap outta anything in the nice open plain before it. out of that 2000 point battle, all that made it out was Ghazghull, and if i remember correctly, about 3 boys (who where all fleeing).


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

looted ork trucks for the win, got to be.


----------



## Dominic240 (Aug 13, 2008)

> Titan anyone? failing that, i like hammerheads, Fought one and it basically owned all my trukks, then proceeded to pound my mek into submission as it had dealt with most of my armour , it THEN Having massively amde up its points, drove straight into my line, and tankshocked my nob with a powerklaw (Just to add salt into a wound), all the while the tau gun line was shooting the crap outta anything in the nice open plain before it. out of that 2000 point battle, all that made it out was Ghazghull, and if i remember correctly, about 3 boys (who where all fleeing).


Yup sounds about right for the tau :so_happy:


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I've always liked the Basilisk, especially if I have two or three in my army at once! Three 240" range ordnance templates quickly take a toll on enemy troops and vehicles alike. However, I tend to roll very poorly for my poor guard, so even that much firepower doesn't seem to help...


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Dark Eldar Raider. 55 points. Transport, And packs a nasty anti tank weapon.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm going to have to say the Leman Russ hull and the battlecannon.

Supremely versatile, and the Str 8 Ordnance blast makes the tank well suited for anti-tank (perhaps even on par with the railgun), and exceptional when fighting clusters of troops of any kind. Along with these it is has supremely thick armour and a variety of useful upgrades, and can swap its turret to meet your demands. Truly fantastic.


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

um im sorry...but why has no one thought of the soulgrinder, it's a walker so can move and shoot all weapons, it can deepstrike next to the enemy has 4 attacks, 2 dreadnought CC weapons, a harvestergun, and maw cannon which can fire a super flamer or a battle cannon shot or a rail gun shot!! its really cheap, good armour and immune to crew stunned and shaken results. Its alos got fleet!!:shok:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd have to say the Hammerhead armed with a railgun. It's especially good in 5th edition now that the submunition hits more often (as it scatters instead of just missing outright). You're practically guaranteed a hit with the large template and a BS of 4. Naturally, you can still blow tanks to bits too with the railgun's huge Strength and low AP value.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

uberschveinen said:


> The Monolith is not bad, the Monolith is excellent. The Monolith is like the living essence of unstoppability, and any player who doesn't exploit the psychological and physical advantages it has to their fullest extent does not deserve to use one. There is no other tank in the game that can Deep Strike behind enemy lines into two Devastator squads ruling the field, forcing one to break coherency (yes, you can do it), dropping the pie plate on the other, and singlehandedly removing your opponent's means to deal with it, along with his entire strategy as often as not. Or, you can drop one into the middle of a Guard firing line, let the GFA rip and kill enough Guard to send half their battle line into retreat, then pop out a squad of Flayed Ones to rip through them. Even if it dies the very next turn, which would take up the time of a very large number of points' worth of firepower, it's still completely destroyed an entire battleplan. Or, use it as the lynchpin of my own Hammer and Anvil strategy, and turn two squads of warriors into the proverbial irresistable force.
> 
> The Monolith has incredible amounts of powerful abilities, and the general who uses all of these to the best will always get far more than 236 points out of the Monolith. For anyone who cannot do this, it will remain a point sink until such a time as you learn to use the units under your control properly.


Actually pretty inaccurate sum up. You can deepstrike into a unit and scatter it (if you get lucky). And unless you're REALLY lucky you don't break the unit's cohesion which means they can still shoot at you with heavies on their turn. Once down you can’t fire at all (Even in 4th you couldn’t fire the Particle Whip, just the flux arc), you sit there for the first turn and soak fire. And if you pop in a squad of Flayed Ones, they sit there and soak fire for the first round too.

The flux arc’s fire is much less than the Crusader variant Land Raider. It may be able to hit multiple squads, but that ability is severely limited as you get about 3 shots per squad. Focused fire power is the way to win games, not random fire. 

As to the Particle Whip, if you are using it either you or your opponent are doing something really wrong (or getting massively unlucky). If you fire the PW then you lose the ability to teleport necrons and get WBBs. 

The Monolith is a great tank, and probably one of the best. But for 235 points, I don’t think it is the best. With EMP and Haywire grenades, strength 10 or hell 9 weaponry so prevalent in most armies, it really isn’t all that hard to kill.



Ordo Xeno Commander said:


> stil the monolith is prety awsum, it doesnt allow extra dice for armour penetration and its got a lot more weapons than a land raider, most of which are more powerfull aswell. its just big and cheesy, although it is rather easy to kill with a demolisher cannon, i mean come on str 10, ap 2, roll a 4 5 6 to glance and penetrate folowed by a 6 or 4,5 and it go BOOM!!!!! rather violently. taking a few necrons with it


As mentioned, the Land Raider (esp the Crusader varient) has more weapons than the Monolith, which only has 2. The strength of the monolith is its ability to target multiple squads, which is also its weakness since it can’t focus fire on a single unit.

And lets not use “Cheesy” to describe an army or a army list. Every army has lists / units that can be described in that way. Besides, making the claim says more about you than the unit.



cooldudeskillz said:


> um im sorry...but why has no one thought of the soulgrinder, it's a walker so can move and shoot all weapons, it can deepstrike next to the enemy has 4 attacks, 2 dreadnought CC weapons, a harvestergun, and maw cannon which can fire a super flamer or a battle cannon shot or a rail gun shot!! its really cheap, good armour and immune to crew stunned and shaken results. Its alos got fleet!!:shok:


I like the soul grinder a LOT and consider it either the 2nd or 3rd best tank (depending on who is using it mostly).

I think that the best in the game is the Hammerhead with a Railgun with the SMS and all the trimmings. The raingun has the ability to fire either the S10 tank killer shot or the submunitions shot, it has great range, excellent maneuverability and decent armor. With the decoy launchers you rarely get a penetrating hit from range and with its maneuverability you rarely get w/in 12”. Great Tank.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Daneel2.0 said:


> As to the Particle Whip, if you are using it either you or your opponent are doing something really wrong (or getting massively unlucky). If you fire the PW then you lose the ability to teleport necrons and get WBBs.


What planet are you on? :crazy:

Are you seriously saying that if you are firing ordnance S9 AP3/AP1 then you are playing an army wrong?!?

If you are playing right then you won't need the extra WBB rerolls, and as most of my lists now have 2-3 Monoliths (2 for 1500pt, 3 for 2000pt games) I usually get to fire the P-Whip at least twice per turn. That makes 2 squads of dead SMs every turn. Sure 'go for phase out', but it has never happened to me yet - ignore the Monolith death machine at your peril.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

Something that moves only 6 inch a turn max can be ignored extremely easily.
Not that it matters to many of you but it's aslo ugly as sin.

The new land raider variant (forget the name) or the vindicator FTW!


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

not going stupid i would say the baneblade for big games but the leman russ battle tank its pretty strong and can with stand a lot of firepower also its got a pretty good armment with the battle cannon, lass cannon, sponsons, and other upgrades


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

in apoc games definitly the skull hammer.

30 transport and that huge gun, as well as 2 rokit launchers lol


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> Leman Russ Vanquisher, kills tanks nicely, kills infantry nicely, has excellent armour, there is no better vehicle


i agree also although it costs alot a bane blade  no one mentioned that lol? 500 points if u upgrade it with extra sponsons tahts, 5 twin linked heavy bolters, 4 lascannons, a demolisher cannon an autocannon a baneblade cannon and finally a sotrmbolter or a heavy stubber? do i haveto say more?


----------



## Dominic240 (Aug 13, 2008)

> The Monolith is like the living essence of unstoppability


I must have played against a spaz then because in a single apocalypse game my one hammerhead took down 2


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

darklove said:


> What planet are you on? :crazy:
> 
> Are you seriously saying that if you are firing ordnance S9 AP3/AP1 then you are playing an army wrong?!?
> 
> If you are playing right then you won't need the extra WBB rerolls, and as most of my lists now have 2-3 Monoliths (2 for 1500pt, 3 for 2000pt games) I usually get to fire the P-Whip at least twice per turn. That makes 2 squads of dead SMs every turn. Sure 'go for phase out', but it has never happened to me yet - ignore the Monolith death machine at your peril.


I'm saying that the best use of the Monolith is the portal. If you encounter a situation where you don't need it fine. The particle whip is a great weapon. But it only has moderate range and the Monolith has only 6" movement ever. This makes it pretty simple to stay out of range while maintaining the ability to fire anti-tank weapons.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Unless they are vehicle mounted anti-tank weapons then they won't be able to keep moving out of range AND fire, because you can't move and shoot heavy weapons.


----------



## Cinder (Apr 3, 2008)

Where are all the Blood Angel players at? I mean the Baal Predator is probably the coolest tank that the marines get. Just the sheer amount of bullets heading towards an infantry squad can make any army cringe. Heres the scene... 2 tricked out Baal Preds w/ heavy bolters + 1 Land Raiders crusader = lots of bullets! Or just wait until the new Redeemer Crusader comes out and have 2 Baal Preds with heavy flamers......beautiful...<cry>...


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd say the Monolith or the hammerhead. One has the railgun which can easily penetrate other vehicles, while the other has the living metal rule and the choice to fire a marine killing shot or teleport units.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

darklove said:


> Unless they are vehicle mounted anti-tank weapons then they won't be able to keep moving out of range AND fire, because you can't move and shoot heavy weapons.


Hardly matters, as most anti-vehicle weaponry that Monoliths are worried about ARE on vehicles. But beyond that it takes 4 turns for a Monolith to get into max range of a squad with a Lascannon firing at it's max range. Sure, that's 4 shots that don't have a really great chance of killing the monolith, but it's still 4 shots that can kill it and 4 shots more than a Landraider would take from the same squad w/o being able to fire back.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree. If you want to do some kind of mock gladiatorial battle between a monolith and a cheap predator with just one lascannon and no sponsons, on open terrain with no support or either unit, the predator would win hands down. It could simply keep moving and shooting its lascannon and the monolith would never be able to close. Eventually it would get whittled down.

Granted, that's not an accurate battlefield situation, but it does show the point that a slow tank with short ranged weapons is not a threat to a faster vehicle with a longer ranged weapon.

Particle whips are scary and all, but if you just keep out of range and destroy the other guy's 'crons then it's hardly an issue. And, because he spent so many points on a tank that isn't causing you any damage, he's got less necron models on the board, meaning it's easier to force a phase out

I still prefer my Baal predator. Even with 5th fucking over tanks with more than one gun, the Baal still has a 50/50 chance of being able to retain its mobile fire superiority

Though, as a new ork player, I'm growing very fond of battlewagons equipped with deffrollas.

Fuck it, I'll plough head-on into your 'lith. S9 ram, plus 1d6 S10 hits from the rolla ought to sort you out just fine. And if not, I'll throw 'er in reverse and do it again ;-)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think the crusader is great as it didn't really get that badly hit with the new tank rules. It can fire it's assault cannon and hurricane bolters after moving 6" which means it's only lost one gun. still 17 shots, 16 of them rerollable, AV14 all round and power of the machine spirit coming with it means that it is one scary mother.... Especially when it takes out my friends ENTIRE berzerker unit in one round of shooting:biggrin:


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Agreed. I REALLY like the Crusader variant Land raider. It is my Number 2.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I love the crusader, but is it fluffy to be taking it in an army other then black templars?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

the premier assault tank, able to get your veteran lightning claw wielding terminators into the blood frenzied assault. Blood angels have it.... 
Ultramrines - calgar wanty!! calgar take and paint blue
Salamnders - they're devastating close to mid range
Dark angels - best land fairing deathwing transport there is....


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

Anybody think about the Ares pattern land raider?


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Fuck it, I'll plough head-on into your 'lith. S9 ram, plus 1d6 S10 hits from the rolla ought to sort you out just fine. And if not, I'll throw 'er in reverse and do it again ;-)


ahahaha, at least the orks are good for something lol, and ow against any tanks.....


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Fuck it, I'll plough head-on into your 'lith. S9 ram, plus 1d6 S10 hits from the rolla ought to sort you out just fine. And if not, I'll throw 'er in reverse and do it again ;-)


How many S9 hits do you think a Trukk can withstand before it goes SPLAT! against the side of the Monolith? :wink:


----------



## majorbragdon (Feb 13, 2008)

I would have to say the Leman Russ is the best tank in the game, because it have good armour and it pack a big punch


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Land Raider Crusader.

Under the current rules, the ONLY heavy tank that can fire everything it's got.

Might not be the best for tank-hunting, but as far as general utility goes, it's hard to top.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

> How many S9 hits do you think a Trukk can withstand before it goes SPLAT! against the side of the Monolith?


He was using battlewagons in the example. They're a bit more resilient.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

But still S9 hits will destroy it promptly. And even so the Crusader kicks can big time, I can't wait till it's in plastic.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

It can't fire evrything. it has to choose between the assault cannon and multi melta


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

It still kicks some mighty can. 6 twin-linked Bolters, Twin-linked Assault Cannon, and a Pintle-mounted Storm Bolter (if chosen) can destroy an entire squad of Orks. Nearly every gun Twin-linked, means that on average that's 6-8 Bolter hits, 1-2 Storm bolter hits, and 3-6 Assault Cannon hits. That would be a max. of 16 shots. Say goodbye to both your Trukk and your squad if it's backed up by Lascannon Devastators. Boom. Death to the foul xenos!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

assault cannons only have 4 shots so can't go up to 6 and I agree it is the best tank out there with 16 out of 17(can go up to 20) shots can be rerolled av14 allround and the good ol' assault vehicle rule


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> It can't fire evrything. it has to choose between the assault cannon and multi melta


yes it can, it comes with power of the machine spirit....or is that BT crusaders only?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

As of the new Codex, it most certainly CAN fire everything.

Because the multi-Melta becomes optional.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Engelus said:


> yes it can, it comes with power of the machine spirit....or is that BT crusaders only?


Forgot about that actually.... thanks


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Soz, got a bit confused with tiredness there... oh well. Still, say good bye to the swarms (pretty much).


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

SAy goodbyr to everything really..... one has taken out an entire eldar army for me:biggrin: they were 750 points, I was the crusader. all dead:biggrin:


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

The only thing holding the Exorcist back is the variable rate of fire. 
For normal tanks, i would go the predator.
in an Apoc Game, my favorite is the Macharius Vulcan. total infantry destruction. expensive, but SO worth it.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

All combinations mentioned are good choices. It really depends on what your army and playing style is, not to mention what you usually face off against. 
As a Tau player I really prefer the Hammerhead in either ion or railgun (I switch out as I have extra turrets) with upgrades if I've got the points to spare. I have been having a great deal of success with the little Pirahna fitted with a fusion blaster. It's pretty good at tank busting and can pull off nice terminator, or special charactor rub outs, especially when used in groups.


----------



## Duci (Sep 26, 2008)

it has to be the Tau hammerhead with a rail gun and disruption pods (thats a 4+ cover save) it is a brill tank hunter or can go kill some troops wi its blast shot also it has good armour.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I would say the best tank is the exorcist with good rolling dice. Without the good rolling dice, best tank is the hammerhead.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

*Who needs a Tornado when you can have a Typhoon*

under 5th edition rules:

best main battle tank:

Hammerhead with upgrades, keep it in cover, get to reroll DT checks or ignore them if I am mistaken...


Best Imperial Tank/Transport IMHO?

Forgeworld Landraider Prometheus

IF your using marine codex machine spirit rules;

12x Twin Linked Heavy Bolter shots [thats about 10-11 hits a turn], storm bolter add pintle mounted storm bolter

move 6" and fire all weapons [that 16 shots]
move 12" and fire 6 tl hvy bolter shots
drop off a ten marines or 5 terminators

I find they work great because you focus on infantry targets who usually dont have enough anti tank to deal with the landraider on their own.

Will wipe out unit out in the open and seriously maul units in cover.

My favourite imperial "tank" is not so much a tank as a gunship

Space Marine Typhoon Landspeeder with Heavy Bolter

You want anti-tank? move 12" and shoot 2x krak missiles [potential range of 60"]

you want anti-troop? move 12", fire Heavy Bolter, then fire 2 frag blasts up to 36" [potential range 48"]

I killed 7 banshees with in one round of shooting with a single Typhoon...k:

Now I want a 3-ship squadron of them. Worth their weight in gold.
[I really hate those Space-Elf Bitches....]


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Either Hammerhead or Predator


----------

